# Herx from OTC Probiotics?



## digestinfo (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know if this is the case, or if I need to give it all more of a chance.

I switched from Align to VSL-3 and I am feeling nausea and tired/fatigued after taking it. I'm taking this for GERD symptoms and seem to have an increase in running to the bathroom, so I decreased my intake and am taking it every other day now. After taking it so far though, I notice I feel run-down. Is it a herx?

I'm wondering how long these symptoms last, or I may possibly need to look into a different probotic.


----------

